# Running! I'm getting in shape!



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sisko and I ran a bit while we were outside. It felt great until we came back and I needed my Asthma medicine. I'm going to try and do this everyday with him because we both need the exercise and I need to get me and my lungs in shape. And because my mom doesn't want to give up any weekend to visit her BF, so I will still be able to try and get Sisko tired.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

C25K (Couch to 5K) is a great app for working up to running a lot. It has you do it 3-4 times a week, I think, but it gives you lots of little breaks in between the running sessions, then gradually makes it so you can run a 5K straight. I used to use it before finals week hit, and haven’t gotten back since... Maybe I ought to start running, too! 🤪


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you!! I will check it out and see if I can get it 😎 Maybe 🤪


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Back when I could, I trained a lot and I loved running. I’m happy you’re starting, it’s such a wonderful sport, and it’s free ! Don‘t forget to take your asthma medication before going for a run.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dechi said:


> Back when I could, I trained a lot and I loved running. I’m happy you’re starting, it’s such a wonderful sport, and it’s free ! Don‘t forget to take your asthma medication before going for a run.


Free sports are the best!! Okay, I won't.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Pay attention to Sisko in the summer heat. He can easily over heat. Short bursts will be better than a single long run, better for you too. Try to keep to the shade.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Okay, we will. Thank you!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Michigan Gal said:


> Pay attention to Sisko in the summer heat. He can easily over heat. Short bursts will be better than a single long run, better for you too. Try to keep to the shade.


There's an app similar to Couch to 5K called None to Run. Both of them start by mixing bursts of running with walking or other activity.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

cowpony said:


> There's an app similar to Couch to 5K called None to Run. Both of them start by mixing bursts of running with walking or other activity.


Thank you, @cowpony! I will check it out😀


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

C25k is great! I was on week 8 a few weeks back, it’s 28mins of constant running, I really need get back to it


----------

